# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Dwie przepukliny kręgosłupowe wewnętrzne. Posty: 1 • Strona 1 z 1

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Bardzo proszę o poradę. Męczy mnie straszny ból w pachwinie , nie mogę wstać z łóżka .Aby się wyprościc muszę się męczyć ze strasznym bólem w pachwinie i w dolnej części kręgosłupa (pośladek,biodro) około 5 minut .Po wyproszczeniu się jest trochę lepiej ,ale ból promieniuje do podudzia i stopy ,noga robi się flegmatyczna. Co robić ?!.Leki słabo skutkują.Proszę o pomoc !

----------

